# Calling all Kato N scale Unitrack experts - gap in my track plan!



## guardianangel (Apr 4, 2019)

I have started on a design for track plan and seem to have hit a problem in working out how to "fill in" a missing piece. I have a main line and two sidings, but I cannot get one of the sidings to join up.

The siding starts with the track in the attached image called "Turnouts 1" which details the Kato track part numbers. In the image "Turnouts 2 With Gap", the siding ends, again marked with the Kato track part numbers. In between there is a long run of 20-000 straight tracks.

But as you can see, there is a small gap in the lower track and I cannot for the life of me find a combination that allows the track to join up, so wondered if someone could give me some pointers as to what I might be doing wrong, as I don't have any experience with Kato track other than using xtrackcad and looking at the Kato Unitrack catalog.

Thanks.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You're not doing anything "wrong", specifically. But you have independently rediscovered one of the inherent drawbacks of sectional track pieces. Sometimes, the desired geometry just doesn't work with the available pieces.

However, I seem to recall that Kato makes a Unitrack piece that had an adjustable length (at least in HO, they do), or they used to. One of those used with a shorter straight piece would solve the problem.

Otherwise, you have two options: widen the separation between the bottom two tracks until that gap goes away, or fit a short piece of flex track to bridge the gap.


----------



## guardianangel (Apr 4, 2019)

OK, I solved it by using a 20-030, 20-09 (1" 3/4) and a 20-091 (1" 1/8) (not that clear on the diagram but they snap together in xtrackcad).


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

sometimes the software is wrong. i had that problem a lot. but then when put on the table it all worked out


----------



## guardianangel (Apr 4, 2019)

sid said:


> sometimes the software is wrong. i had that problem a lot. but then when put on the table it all worked out


OK good to know, thanks. I guess these things will always need fettling one way or another.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I used Kato Unitrack (HO) on my variation of the MR "Black River Jct." plan.

One thing I found out early on was that "the way it goes together in the plan" doesn't mean that it will indeed go together that way "on the tabletop".

Some adjustments and swaps were necessary.
In the end, what works is "what you can get to fit"...


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

J.Albert1949 said:


> I used Kato Unitrack (HO) on my variation of the MR "Black River Jct." plan.
> 
> One thing I found out early on was that "the way it goes together in the plan" doesn't mean that it will indeed go together that way "on the tabletop".
> 
> ...


i have found this to be true as well. had quite a few places where things didnt match up, but moved parts around and got them to fit.


----------

